# ISO substitutes for margarine, butter, etc.



## budron (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there anything to use in baking that doesn't change the taste too much as a subsititute for margarine or butter. Trying to reduce the transfat in baked goods. Would appreciate any advice or things people have tried.


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 16, 2007)

You can substitute butter/margarine for sunflower, soya or corn oil for some cakes.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, now, this is going to sound strange, but trust me.  I have substituted canned/jarred unsweetened applesauce for the butter/oil/fat in recipes for cakes.  Even in chocolate cake.  There is NO taste at all of the applesauce in the finished product.


----------



## Caine (Jun 16, 2007)

Applesuace is good if you are trying to reduce your total fat intake, but if you're just trying to reduce your saturated fats, I'd recommend olive oil for cakes. I've used it numerous times and the cakes actually come out lighter and moister. Now, if you're making cookies, that's a different story. Oil in cookie dough won't work well at all. I'd suggest either transfat free shortening or transfat margarine, which I very seldom recommend.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 16, 2007)

budron said:
			
		

> Is there anything to use in baking that doesn't change the taste too much as a subsititute for margarine or butter. Trying to reduce the transfat in baked goods. Would appreciate any advice or things people have tried.


 
Butter does not have any transfat. I use butter exclusively in cookies and brownies.  Some cakes call for oil and I use a canola oil for those.

Yes, the applesauce does also work for a fat replacement in baking.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 16, 2007)

I use butter in all my baking. I gave up margarine over 15 years ago and have never looked back. And only my husband is overweight in this house. ( I walk the dog around the block to work off the butter *wink wink*)

How about soy butter. I am unsure if that has any trans fat. Someone say if it does.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 16, 2007)

Smart Balance Check out smart balance its transfat free and you can bake and cook with with the regular but not the light the regular also tastes better than the light.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 16, 2007)

www.earth*balance*.net/
You can go to the store and get Smart Balance its really good.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 17, 2007)

Dont know why I keep getting earth Balance links its called Smart Balance and you can get in any store.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 18, 2007)

*Butter* has no transfats, like bethzaring pointed out.  

IMO SmartBalance tastes horrible.  Sorry but to me it does.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

First there was butter and it was good
But people said, "NO, it has saturated fats and it is bad!"

Then there was margerine and IT was good
But people said, "No, it has trans fats and they are worse than sat fats.

Then there was Andy M. who said, "To heck with it.  Gimme butter, it's the real thing."


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> First there was butter and it was good
> But people said, "NO, it has saturated fats and it is bad!"
> 
> Then there was margerine and IT was good
> ...


Ya, guy, go for the real stuff!


----------



## TiggerHomeMom (Aug 1, 2007)

We use smart balance for just about everything, including cooking. HOWEVER ... I *NEED * real butter on my toast.

Made oatmeal cookies with smart balance and stevia and they were really soft and tasty.


----------



## maria (Aug 20, 2007)

we guys, i read somewhere you can add mashed ripe banana as a substitute for butter/margarine in the cakes !!


----------

